

How to install Sublime Text 2 on Ubuntu 12.04 (Unity) - jevin
http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/

======
jtheory
Great; now please submit this to the Sublime Text folks so they can work on
creating an actual installer, if that's possible.

There's something permanently frustrating about the time involved in setting
up anything other than the core software, every time I try to migrate over to
Linux from Windows. And so I keep getting bounced back. Sublime Text doesn't
look too bad; but multiply that by 20 and throw in a few real doozies, and I
simply don't have the spare time to dedicate to setting up a Linux desktop
that does what I need.

~~~
jevin
As far as I know, Sublime Text is made by one person. And it's totally
understandable that he's putting all his time into Sublime Text's features.

With all the distros out there, having an installer for each would be quite
intense.

